# Soma Rush



## daveIT (Mar 12, 2004)

Anyone have one of these? Have you seen any deals on the frameset?


----------



## FixedPip (Feb 5, 2004)

*Just bought one*

Finally broke down a bought a Rush frame yesterday.

First impression is that the frameset is pretty light for steel, much lighter than the KHS frame its replacing. Has a great look to it as AFAIK its designed in the US, built in Tawain, all Reynolds 631 steel.

I've yet to put a headset in it so I can't tell you how it rides, but by looking at the geometry its all pretty tight so I imagine it should be a great responsive ride. Like a lot of the touches such as it has an old school seat post binder bolt, its drilled for rear brakes but has no cable grommits, has longer track ends than other production frames, good BB height and the black colour is just lovely, with fairly understated graphics. They also have a limited lifetime warranty. 

Deals are hard to come by just because they're made in fairly small numbers, but I hope you find something as they're definitely sweet frames (on first impression). I got a pretty good deal on mine from my LBS.

Hopefully I'll be able to post a ride report this weekend.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

*no, but I want one*

Here it is in red, not shown on the website. I emailed the company to get the photo.

Seems to me like the best deals are "factory" direct, just under $400.

I'm seriously considering one, as I'm not happy with the ENO eccentric hub, and want a track end frame now. The red Soma Rush looks nice, and pretty reasonable. Don't know if my wife will let me... ;-)

Doug






daveIT said:


> Anyone have one of these? Have you seen any deals on the frameset?


----------



## ukiahb (Jan 26, 2003)

*I posted a similar question....*

at the fixed gear list and got two very positive reviews via email, am going to buy a frame soon (provided we don't go out on strike at SBC...but that is another story). FWIW American Cyclery in S.F. is one of the parties behind Soma and stocks a good selection of the frames if you want to look at one, price was $450 when I called a few weeks ago, and my LBS also said they could order one.




daveIT said:


> Anyone have one of these? Have you seen any deals on the frameset?


----------



## flyweight (Mar 7, 2002)

ukiahb said:


> at the fixed gear list and got two very positive reviews via email, am going to buy a frame soon (provided we don't go out on strike at SBC...but that is another story). FWIW American Cyclery in S.F. is one of the parties behind Soma and stocks a good selection of the frames if you want to look at one, price was $450 when I called a few weeks ago, and my LBS also said they could order one.


American Cyclery designs the frames, Merry Sales distributes them, and they're made in the same factory of Surly (which is owned by QBP, a competitor of Merry Sales)

Soma got started because American wasn't happy with the Surly Crosscheck frame. Specifically, it lacked rack braze-ons which was bad since most of the bikes being sold were being used for commuting. As a result, Brad (owner of American) talked to Jim and Merry and the rest is history.


----------



## T-Doc (Apr 4, 2002)

I have one in red built up...I love it. Got it from bulltek sports...good prices but not too easy to deal with. They are great frames. Will post photos tomorrow.


----------



## FixedPip (Feb 5, 2004)

*Built mine up*

So far heartily recommend the Rush. Built mine up this weekend and even with the less than optimal components I used, its still a light bike.

Nimble and quick, very easy to skid. Seems to soak up the bumps much better than the old italian road frame I was using. Love it.

Will post pictures when I get a chance.


----------



## oldskoolboarder (Apr 16, 2004)

daveIT said:


> Anyone have one of these? Have you seen any deals on the frameset?


I haven't ridden the rush one but I did test ride the Smoothie. Appropriate name since it is a VERY SMOOTH ride. Like being on a Cadillac. Not the fastest ride, but definitely very sweet. Almost bought it this week but ended up w/ a Van Dessel CRB that I found. Now I've been converted...


----------



## evAn (Apr 24, 2004)

*mos def*

I have a red soma rush 55cm and it is so ridiculously fly. It definitly has the "steel flex" but its totally solid.


----------



## popdan (Jan 2, 2003)

*soma...*

convert an old road frame.



daveIT said:


> Anyone have one of these? Have you seen any deals on the frameset?


----------



## Auriaprottu (Oct 27, 2002)

.....


----------



## mr_e (Oct 21, 2003)

*Them*

Can't speak for anyone elses experieces, but the distribution company has screwed me on a number of occassions. They charged my account without shipping goods, have sent the wrong goods, and charged my account for some one elses order. Not cool- definatly turned me off as a customer and showed me hat if they do have a soul, it is a black and twisted one.


----------



## popdan (Jan 2, 2003)

*soma*

convert an old road frame


----------



## popdan (Jan 2, 2003)

*soma*

convert an old road frame


----------



## evAn (Apr 24, 2004)

woah! im sorry im riding souless garbage. Im sorry i couldn't afford and inde fab or circle a, but someone has to pay me min wage to get there products too. Shitty labor practices are exactly that, but unless your wearing sweatx clothes and eating organic food its a null arguement. Its ****ing great your building frames, they sound super boss as well as the impressive tight geometry (no brakes either!!!!) but soma is the first track/fixie ive ever owned, and im right out stoked.


----------



## Auriaprottu (Oct 27, 2002)

.....


----------



## ukiahb (Jan 26, 2003)

*finally built mine yesterday...*

and love it so far, waaay faster feeling than the converted fixie I was riding (but it should be as it is a few pounds lighter and has much better wheels), and the bullhorn bars are a real improvement for road riding. The frame is well finished except for the rear brake bridge, which sticks out a bit and should have been shaped to fit the chainstays better before welding...but I can live with that. Was sure I wanted a black frame, but liked the red better in person, a monitor doesn't do the color justice, has a lot of orange in it. Anyway, 50 miles already and will try it on the track at the velodrome class Saturday...




daveIT said:


> Anyone have one of these? Have you seen any deals on the frameset?


----------



## czardonic (Jan 11, 2002)

I had very good service both at American Cyclery (where I bought a frame & fork) and with the Soma on-line store (where I ordered some additional accessories). Definintely no gripes about the products, especially at the price they are going for. Sorry to hear that you are not as satisfied a customer.


----------



## tamjam (Jul 12, 2002)

*that is hot...*

I may have been one of the guys who replied to your email on the fixed gear list, I recall doing that once within the past few months. Anyway, that red Soma looks great. I have a black one with a huge dent in the TT (posted here regarding that last week) so I'm in the process of looking for a replacement. A red Soma is still a top 3 contender on my short list of possibilities.

Enjoy the ride!


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici (Feb 10, 2004)

*Mine is a 55cm and I too love the ride....*



daveIT said:


> Anyone have one of these? Have you seen any deals on the frameset?


so much that I sorta wish I didn't have such a high $$$ gearie as 
it gets little use anymore. 

The Soma Rush is a very nice riding frame set and the red color rocks aswell. The more
I ride it the more I like it. 

Yeah it has a tad bit of flex but hey it's steel and we all know you get some flex w/steel
but the ride man, the ride is great. It corners well, climbs n sprints well, and rides 
very smooth over the rough stuff. I'm very pleased w/mine and anyone that buys one
I'm sure will enjoy it aswell.

Good day - VÈÑÍ VÍÐÌ VÌÇÍ ™.


----------



## sn69 (Dec 2, 2001)

*Hey Doug,*

It ain't red, celeste blue or steel, but I've got an unused IRO Jamie Roy fixte frame in 58cm that I'd be willing to part with for what I paid--$149 plus shipping from SoCal to MidCal. Dunno if it'd fit or if you'd be interested. I bought it on a whim one night when my build capacity exceeded my garage's tolerance levels (one class Raliegh in rework and a new Kogswell in process in addition to normal maintenance on my Dean). Anyhow, this thing has been hanging, untouched, for about 4 months.

Lemme know if you're interested.
Scott


----------



## ukiahb (Jan 26, 2003)

*set up for the velodrome....*

The bike performed great on its first race night...(the owner did NOT, but it had nothing to do with the machine)



daveIT said:


> Anyone have one of these? Have you seen any deals on the frameset?


----------



## DASS (Apr 3, 2002)

*I love mine*

I love mine. It's green. I've had it for about 3 years.

I test rode the Bianchi and Surly and didn't like the build, so I bought a Soma from American Cyclery and built it up myself. I use it for street/hill riding. No track. Front brake is mandatory. It's smooth as silk. I'm 165 pounds and its a great smooth ride, but not too flexy. I like the dropouts...they seem cheap and flexy but they are long and just fine. I like the semi-lugged fork as well. I run a 44:16 gear which works almost anywhere.

This is a 55cm with 170mm cranks. I like it compact and boxy for downhill handling and an raised stem for climbing.

I'm taking this bad boy out for the Marin Century. Should be painful but fun.


----------

